# What happened to editors/vim-lite?



## semi-ambivalent (Feb 4, 2018)

Is that what is now called vim-tiny? Or was vim-lite really vim-medium and is now gone? =8^)


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Feb 4, 2018)

From ports/UPDATING:


```
20180111
  AFFECTS: users of editors/vim-lite
  AUTHOR: adamw@FreeBSD.org

  The vim-lite port has been renamed to vim-console, because it isn't
  actually any lighter. All three vim packages are built with
  --enable-features=huge. pkg should handle the change transparently,
  but portmaster users might need to run this command:

     portmaster -o editors/vim-console editors/vim-lite

  If the switch doesn't happen automatically for you, just delete the
  vim-lite package and install vim-console.
[code]
```
[/code]


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Feb 4, 2018)

Eric A. Borisch said:


> From ports/UPDATING:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you for the wallop with the clue stick! To "permissions, permissions, permissions" I must remember "UPDATING".


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2018)

Eric A. Borisch said:


> pkg should handle the change transparently,


I've had a couple of occasions where this didn't work, `pkg set -n vim-lite:vim-console` fixes that.


----------

